# Snowflake Shrimp food



## taylorsaquatics

I have for sale the new snowflake shrimp food that has been a huge hit in my shrimp tanks. Unlike other foods this is made from all natural soybean shells. They will not foul your water and will provide your shrimp some great food for them to eat.




















Price 60g bags= $6.75
Shipping 1-2 bags $2.00
4 bags Free shipping!


----------

